# les roues avant(s) / arrière(s) - accord



## DeVillies

Bonjour!

Pour ce terme:

Roue avant (pluriel)

"Avant," est un adjectif, ou un adverbe?

S'accorde t-il ou non?

Merci!

Alexandre


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est un adjectif invariable (tout comme "arrière") : il ne s'accorde donc pas.


----------



## DeVillies

Ah, intérressant.
Je devrai faire une petite étude là dessus.
Super.
Merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

En fait, l'invariabilité de ces termes n'est pas illogique : les "roues avant", ce sont bien celles qui se trouvent à l'avant.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> C'est un adjectif invariable (tout comme "arrière") : il ne s'accorde donc pas.


Ce mot est certes invariable, mais c'est parce qu'il s'agit d'un *adverbe* !


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Ce mot est certes invariable, mais c'est parce qu'il s'agit d'un *adverbe* !


Je suis bien désolé, mais *NON !*

"Il viendra avant" = adverbe
"Les roues avant" = adjectif

Les deux étant également invariables.


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> Je suis bien désolé, mais *NON !*


Je suis désolé, mais j'aurais dit qu'il s'agit d'un nom. Mais surtout je reconnais que la catégorisation de ce mot (dans ce contexte) est difficile, que les critères habituels donnent des résultats contradictoires, et que parfois les questions grammaticales ne permettent pas de trancher avec tant d'insistance *OUI* ou *NON*.


----------



## itka

Je penche pour l'adverbe employé comme adjectif occasionnel... peu importe d'ailleurs ! 
Le tout est de savoir qu'il est *invariable*.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Je suis désolé, mais j'aurais dit qu'il s'agit d'un nom.


En fait, tout bien réfléchi, je suis assez d'accord avec toi : je dirais qu'il s'agit là d'un substantif épithète mis pour _roues *de l'*avant_/_*d'*avant_. Et comme il n'y a qu'un seul « avant », ce terme reste forcément au singulier…


----------



## alain larochelle

Je ne suis pas si sûr de ces conclusions. Le CNRTL metionne explicitement:
« Rem. Qqf. arrière prend la marque du plur. : roues arrières (G. Duhamel, Chronique des Pasquier, Vue de la Terre promise, 1934, p. 91); les deux montants arrières (J. Viaux, Le Meuble en France, 1962, p. 168). »

J'ai dû subir un examen d'entrée à l'Université du Québec, et en répondant rapidement j'ai opté pour roues arrières. À la révision cependant j'ai aussi vu l'ellipse _roues_ à l'_arrière. _J'ai donc corrigé. Et là j'ai trouvé ci-haut... Je ne sais pas dans quelle perspective le « Correcteur » corrigera. Peut-être: Ceci est un adverbe, donc invariable. On me dit aussi que _l'adverbe modifie un verbe, un adjectif, ou un autre adverbe. _Donc pas un nom ? fr.wikipedia dit qu"il définit un mot ou syntagme. Donc un nom. Notons qu'on dirait alors roues avants.

Il me semble d'autre part que tout adverbe est une ellipse... [?] 
Enfin :: quelqu'un a-t-il un argument plus décisif ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je me garderais bien de donner un argument grammatical sur la nature (attribut, adverbe ou adjectif) de _avant / arrière_, ou sur leur invariabilité.
Et j'avoue ne pas bien saisir la différence entre un _adjectif invariable_ et un _substantif épithète_ (ni la nécessité d'une telle distinction).
Je me bornerai à remarquer l'assymétrie entre _avant_ et _arrière_ dans l'usage :
Les _façades avant*s*_ sont introuvables sur Google Livres, alors que les _façades avant_ sont légion.
Mais _Les façades arrière*s*_ sont, elles, bien présentes (moitié autant que _arrière_).
Et le même phénomène est encore amplifié pour les _vents arrière*s*_, aussi fréquent que _vents arrière_.
Il semblerait donc qu'instinctivement on puisse considérer _arrière_ comme un adjectif variable, mais pas _avant_, et que le "quelques fois" du TLF ("Qqf. arrière prend la marque du plur.") soit assez sous-estimé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme l'a dit CapnPrep, ce terme est difficile à analyser dans ce contexte. Selon les paragraphes, Grevisse est quant à lui inconstant: il parle une fois d'«adverbes employés adjectivement» et une autre de «noms […] employés […] comme compléments».


			
				§559 - Adjectifs occasionnels said:
			
		

> Adverbes employés adjectivement. _Une femme *bien*, les gens *bien*.  __    Les portières *avant*, les roues *arrière*._





			
				§354 - Construction directe du complément du nom said:
			
		

> Notamment  sous l’influence de la langue commerciale ou de certaines langues  techniques, peut-être aussi à l’imitation d’usages étrangershttp://www.lebonusage.com/document/p2ch5-122564/1319527701319#R3, divers noms autres que des noms de personnes sont employés aujourd’hui comme compléments simplement juxtaposés : […] _La portière * avant*_ (= _de l’avant_ ou _d’avant_), _la vitre * arrière*_, etc. dans le vocabulaire de l’automobile.


Quoi qu'il en soit, personne ne semble critiquer l'invariabilité des épithètes _avant_ et _arrière_, tandis qu'aucune grammaire ne mentionne l'accord. Bien plus, l'accord ne se justifie pas grammaticalement. Je recommanderais donc de les laisser systématiquement invariables dans ce cas.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> [...]Bien plus, l'accord ne se justifie pas grammaticalement.


Dans le cas d'un substantif épithète / adjectivé / apposé, j'ai cependant du mal à trouver une règle grammaticale bien définie.
Pourquoi devrait-on dire _des roues arrière_, mais _périodes charnières_ ou _vitesses limites_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ces exemples-là, il y a plusieurs _charnières_ et plusieurs _limites_. (Chaque _période_ est une _charnière_, chaque _vitesse_ est une _limite_.) Dans _roues arrière_, il y a plusieurs roues, mais un seul arrière…


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je me garderais bien de donner un argument grammatical sur la nature (attribut, adverbe ou adjectif) de _avant / arrière_, ou sur leur invariabilité.
> Et j'avoue ne pas bien saisir la différence entre un _adjectif invariable_ et un _substantif épithète_ (ni la nécessité d'une telle distinction).


« Attribut » n'est pas une nature, mais une fonction. Et justement les adjectifs épithètes (variables ou non) peuvent typiquement se transformer en attributs, à la différence des noms épithètes :

roues énormes → les roues [qui] sont énormes
roues Peugeot → les roues [qui] sont Peugeot
La question est donc : Les roues avant sont-elles avant ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

... et donc on semble bien (pour _avant / arrière_) sortir du cas de l'apposition / substantif épithète.


----------



## vekaaa

la seule "preuve" qu'*avant* est invariable, c'est qu'il ne prend pas le féminin. Ne prend donc pas le masculin.
Quant à *arrière*, il n'y a aucune raison qu'il en aille autrement pour lui,
sauf que c'est en train d'entrer dans la langue !

vekaaa


----------



## JeanDeSponde

vekaaa said:


> la seule "preuve" qu'*avant* est invariable, c'est qu'il ne prend pas le féminin.


Attention : il existe des adjectifs invariables en genre, mais prenant le pluriel (_dimensions, procédés standards_ p. ex.)


----------



## Maître Capello

vekaaa said:


> la seule "preuve" qu'*avant* est invariable, c'est qu'il ne prend pas le féminin.


Tu supposes donc qu'il s'agit d'un adjectif?  En effet, si c'est un substantif, il est normal qu'il ne puisse s'accorder qu'en nombre et pas en genre… 


> Ne prend donc pas le masculin.


Je ne comprends pas ce commentaire… Pourrais-tu s'il te plaît être plus précis?

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums, vekaaa!


----------

